# Los Pinos Denia campsite



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just wondering if anybody had been there recently?

We were there last year and paid 11e a night I now see they have a new website and it seems the price has rocketed to over 20e (wish I could find the euro sign on this key board).

Is this another case of a campsite being taken over and the price being jacked up untill we once more have to revert to wild camping?.

Bryan


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

We were there in November 09, and we will be returning for a month in February, before we left we agreed a rate of €11. This I understood is normal for a long stay at the site


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Bryan,
I have a friend who is there at the moment. I'll e.mail him and make some enquiries.
Keith


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

We were at Los Pinos for the month of October 2009 and we also paid 11 euros per night. Nice site, we love it there.
Annie


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Bryan,
My friend says it is currently 11 Euros a night rising to 20 Euros in the summer.
Keith


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks for your help*

Seems I rather jumped the gun I emailed Los pinos and the rate is still 11euros.

Thanks for all your replies.

Bryan


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

For a Euro sign, try Ctrl/Alt 4.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, there is a new Motorhome parking place in Denia, they even have Wi fi.  Just wondered if anyone knows of it or has stayed there, I think it has only just opened.  Bob.

http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*new Aires Denia*

Thanks Bob we will have a look at it when we move down next month.

One good thing it will help keep the prices down in Los Pinos

Bryan


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Bryan, you never know we might see you down there, we go on the 8th until early March.  Bob.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

thegreatpan said:


> We were there in November 09, and we will be returning for a month in February, before we left we agreed a rate of €11. This I understood is normal for a long stay at the site


 hi thegreatpan,
can you tell me how many nights you have to stay to get a rate of 11 euros and is it ok for a large motorhomes?
many thanks mike.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

It looks very good but the website clearly shows 20 euros in low season and more in high season.
lala


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

The rates they published on their website are not those they charge for winter-stay or pensioners. They ought to make that clear. We emailed last time to confirm and it was the same rate as before - 11euros.
The campsite is charming, if a bit basic. It is family run. The location is superb with a fantastic waterfront (not beach but you can swim there - we heard some were swimming on New Years day!) which you can walk or cycle along all the way into town, stopping along the way for a coffee or a beer if you like. You can also take the bus into town.
It is also on the more interesting side of Denia, older residences rather than tourist apartment blocks. The other side of the port is very drab, touristy and commercial.
We will be going again in March. Can't wait!!


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*los pinos, denia*

how many days stay before it is 11 euros? Are dogs and elec extra?
didi.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*los pinos, denia*

how many days stay before it is 11 euros? Are dogs and elec extra?
didi.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Didi,
I'm not sure how many days. We assumed it was a month but have stayed for 3 weeks and been charged the discounted rate. Email them asking what their rates are and how long you intend to stay.
Dog are allowed and I'm sure they don't charge for them. Electricity is included. Wifi is 10euros for a month.
Mike and Annie


----------

